# how to pull the wire for the soffit recessed light?



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If you can reach it by attic, that is pretty good. Or from open garage walls. Otherwise I have had to pop the materials apart, fish around and put all of the materials back.


----------



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

Majewski said:


> If you can reach it by attic, that is pretty good. Or from open garage walls. Otherwise I have had to pop the materials apart, fish around and put all of the materials back.


oh man, i hate attic


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Everyone does but if it can be the difference of starting and finishing in a timely manner, I pick it every time.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If you are working on a rambler/single story home and you can make your cuts or put in rods where you want the lights......

You can sometimes get lucky and hook it from the edge of the attic access and do it without really being in the attic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You definitely have some attic time in your future.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

How you going to mount them in that aluminum?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Easy. Cut your holes, fish from hole to hole and...here it comes...put in Lotus Lights  . Your only challenge is getting the switch leg into the soffit.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> How you going to mount them in that aluminum?


Pu in...erm..._shower lights_


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Take the soffit out , put in cans, put the soffit back. Usually held in by small trim nails.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mike883 said:


> don't have much experience in house
> 
> do anyone knows how to pull the wire for the soffit recessed light?
> 
> ...


You are usually blocked out of that corner,
I take a stick of 1/2" PVC cut a 45 on the end to help me wobble off if I get hung up on a spot.
Cut a hole in that soffit and start shoving the PVC towards what ever access you have. I have gone several sticks deep. Don't be afraid to pull out and attack from a slightly different angle. 
When you get through, shove a snake in the pipe and pull the romex through the PVC. If you have more than one to do, tape the romex on the PVc and pull it out.


----------



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

so there is no way to do it without going to the attic.................
sad...............


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mike883 said:


> so there is no way to do it without going to the attic.................
> sad...............


Why? You should have clear space for fishing from hole to hole.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

mike883 said:


> don't have much experience in house
> 
> do anyone knows how to pull the wire for the soffit recessed light?
> 
> ...


How many levels is that a 2nd floor ?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

mike883 said:


> so there is no way to do it without going to the attic.................
> sad...............


Sure there is a way to avoid going to the attic. Hire @99cents, he will happily charge accordingly and get the work done.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

All 99 will do is sub me the attic work while he drinks his wine.


----------



## mike883 (Mar 22, 2016)

99cents said:


> Easy. Cut your holes, fish from hole to hole and...here it comes...put in Lotus Lights  . Your only challenge is getting the switch leg into the soffit.


do you mean use the long flex bit to dill hole inside the soffit,


and attach the wire to the flex bit and fish it from light to light?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I finally got around to installing the 3 inch Lithonias. Went well. Wiring compartment is tight, Barely room for two 14-2's. Other than that, I see more of these in the future. Homeowner was pleased. Eight produced a good amount of light.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

mike883 said:


> do you mean use the long flex bit to dill hole inside the soffit, and attach the wire to the flex bit and fish it from light to light?


Soffit is like a mini attic. You won't have to drill. Use the lights 99 pointed you to. That way if you hit a truss...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet the soffit is vinyl.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> How you going to mount them in that aluminum?


He's not. Google soffit. Click images. You'll see the same pic..
P&L


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> He's not. Google soffit. Click images. You'll see the same pic..
> P&L


Well, it was the 5th hit ... at least he didn't use the first !

:lol::lol:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> You are usually blocked out of that corner,
> I take a stick of 1/2" PVC cut a 45 on the end to help me wobble off if I get hung up on a spot.
> Cut a hole in that soffit and start shoving the PVC towards what ever access you have. I have gone several sticks deep. Don't be afraid to pull out and attack from a slightly different angle.
> When you get through, shove a snake in the pipe and pull the romex through the PVC. If you have more than one to do, tape the romex on the PVc and pull it out.


We just use these:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mike883 said:


> so there is no way to do it without going to the attic.................
> sad...............


Yeah... my first thought when trying to get into a soffit is "How can I access this from the refrigerator?"

Of course you'll be in the attic. It's a soffit. They don't make soffits accessible from the basement. I suppose you could run conduit up the outside wall, or rip open the soffit until you reach a point where you can poke through to more accessible loactions. But most of us would start at the attic that the soffit is next by to.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I guess the fridge is a good place to start..... I do love food.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Focus...


----------

